# Something good about the last few months



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I've found myself back here on SM quite often over the last while!

I have been living up near Dublin for work for around 7 months of the year for the past few years. Milo stays back home in the mid-west of Ireland with my parents when I am away (I still go home every few weekends). It was meant to be a one year arrangement, but I'm going into my third year of it now! I wish I could bring him with me, but pretty much no rental places allow pets here, and even if they did he is so used to people being at home with him all day. My Dad is Milo's favourite person in the world anyway!

I have been working from home since mid-March and won't be going back for another few months. I decided to go back home just before lockdown happened here in March, so I have been loving spending the time with Milo and my family. I've been taking lots of photos of Milo over the last while. Here are a few. He turned 11 in May and I can't believe he is getting that old. I am glad I am getting to spend this time with him. =


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I love seeing pictures of Milo. I have always said that he has the biggest roundest eyes I've ever seen. ❤ So good to see you back here.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

pippersmom said:


> I love seeing pictures of Milo. I have always said that he has the biggest roundest eyes I've ever seen. ❤ So good to see you back here.


I love his eyes - but I think he uses them too much to get treats!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Gorgeous pictures of Milo! I think the saying "The eyes are the window to the soul" was written about Milos huge expressive eyes. I could stare into them for days. Such a cute little guy. I am glad you are getting this extra special time with him.....I like all the pictures but the last two are my very favorite! Thank you for sharing them with us.
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Milo---precious buddy! I have missed you. I am happy Mum is w/you mostly for now. Even Covid has it's advantage. You are beautiful! Love you. Sandi


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Good to see you, Orla and Milo! How wonderful to spend that extra time with your darling boy. He looks amazing for 11!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He is so gorgeous. He looks smaller than I remember. How big is he?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

It's so great to see so many familiar names here - I missed this place! 



wkomorow said:


> He is so gorgeous. He looks smaller than I remember. How big is he?


He's not that small - he was always around 6 - 6.5lbs, but was just over 7lbs last time he was at the vet in February!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Orla said:


> I've found myself back here on SM quite often over the last while!
> 
> I have been living up near Dublin for work for around 7 months of the year for the past few years. Milo stays back home in the mid-west of Ireland with my parents when I am away (I still go home every few weekends). It was meant to be a one year arrangement, but I'm going into my third year of it now! I wish I could bring him with me, but pretty much no rental places allow pets here, and even if they did he is so used to people being at home with him all day. My Dad is Milo's favourite person in the world anyway!
> 
> ...


Hi Orla!!!! I stop in here every once in a while and I am so happy to see you here!!!! I'm glad you are spending time with Milo and your family


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

He's beautiful!!! Looks like a puppy! So glad you're getting to spend more time with him. 

Lainie


----------



## Paula1 (May 11, 2020)

Orla said:


> I've found myself back here on SM quite often over the last while!
> 
> I have been living up near Dublin for work for around 7 months of the year for the past few years. Milo stays back home in the mid-west of Ireland with my parents when I am away (I still go home every few weekends). It was meant to be a one year arrangement, but I'm going into my third year of it now! I wish I could bring him with me, but pretty much no rental places allow pets here, and even if they did he is so used to people being at home with him all day. My Dad is Milo's favourite person in the world anyway!
> 
> ...


What a beautiful boy!!! Those eyes - so expressive!! Give him a squeeze for me!!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

How adorable Milo is. He does look like a puppy. 
I’m glad your timing was good and you wound up with Milo and your parents. Enjoy your time with them.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Orla - wow what a surprise to come on here and see you!!!! So funny because we got in a Maltese named Milo into rescue at AMAR and it made me think about you. Happy you and he are doing well. I don't get on here that often but try to. Since last we "talked" Tyler is 11.5 now and now has an 8 year old sister whom I fostered and adopted in the fall. I'm very active in rescue and am VP and NE Coordinator so never a dull moment. Such a pleasant surprise "seeing" you here. And such terrific pix of your handsome boy. xoxo


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Orla - wow what a surprise to come on here and see you!!!! So funny because we got in a Maltese named Milo into rescue at AMAR and it made me think about you. Happy you and he are doing well. I don't get on here that often but try to. Since last we "talked" Tyler is 11.5 now and now has an 8 year old sister whom I fostered and adopted in the fall. I'm very active in rescue and am VP and NE Coordinator so never a dull moment. Such a pleasant surprise "seeing" you here. And such terrific pix of your handsome boy. xoxo


Aw it's so great to hear from you! Tyler and Milo are so close in age - just a few months between them. That's great about your other dog and about the rescue. You must be so busy with it all!


----------



## ReichertCaleb (Jun 26, 2020)

I could only sit and watch for a long time.


----------

